# Illustrator CS3 crashes on saving with Leopard



## iMuck (Oct 15, 2007)

With cautious feet, I bought a new hard drive for my G5 so I could install Leopard without disturbing my old system and files. I had Leopard make a copy of all my apps and files on to the new hard drive.

I thought everything was fine and dandy until the other night when I was working on a project in Illustrator. After half an hour of working on a layout, I turned to save it and, crash, there it all went. I relaunched Illustrator and tried saving a simple file and the same thing happened. Basically I am unable to save anything, so I'm back on the Tiger hard drive.

Any comments on what I've done wrong, or suggestions on how to fix this problem? I've tried trashing the illustrator prefs and that did not work.


----------



## absolutetotalgeek (Sep 18, 2005)

Nothing wrong, oh wait ya, CS3 is pretty much broken. :lmao: 

(_We just put 6 machines back onto CS2, that was fun._)


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

I've had absolutely no problems with Photoshop and Illustrator CS3 on Leopard. Acrobat worked fairly well in the short time that I've used it since the upgrade.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

No problems with CS3 Illustrator here (10.5.1). Something else is behind this.


----------



## bmovie (Jan 18, 2003)

I found that if you install CS3 after you install leopard you will find you might have problems with Acrobat and Indesign.

Now I have CS3 on my work machine but leopard was installed after and I have no issues, But at home i cannot put CS3 on my macbook pro with leopard on it.

I have also read that their is an issue with CS3 and Leopard.

I wish that they didn't put Leopard on our work machines....Tiger worked just fine.


----------



## doole (Jan 6, 2008)

I've had PS3 since it came out and no sign of trouble - yet.

What's your hardware? I remember there's been a hard drive firmware update for the drive in my pro quad. Have you been doing your updates?

Good luck.


----------



## bmovie (Jan 18, 2003)

doole said:


> I've had PS3 since it came out and no sign of trouble - yet.
> 
> What's your hardware? I remember there's been a hard drive firmware update for the drive in my pro quad. Have you been doing your updates?
> 
> Good luck.


yep all updates done....it's a known issue with a certain build of CS3 that has a problem with Leopard.


----------



## acc30 (Apr 26, 2006)

upgraded to leopard and CS3 and it has been working great... though I find that Acrobat, still jumps on my dock once I leave it to work with other apps. but this only happen once I leave it, once I return to it and leave it, it stops jumping. Not a big issue, but it shouldn't be doing that.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Knock on wood, no significant problems for me, just a couple of quirky little things with increasing some increments (like tolerance in the Magic Wand) using the keyboard, I have to type them in, but this is documented by Adobe and should be fixed shortly. Other than that nothing really. Certainly no saving problems like the one you describe in Illustrator.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

acc30 said:


> upgraded to leopard and CS3 and it has been working great... though I find that Acrobat, still jumps on my dock once I leave it to work with other apps. but this only happen once I leave it, once I return to it and leave it, it stops jumping. Not a big issue, but it shouldn't be doing that.



Oh yeah, I get that too, but again Adobe says on their web site that Acrobat wouldn't be fully compatible until the end of January.


----------



## podman19 (Nov 11, 2007)

Sounds like Version Cue problems. Go into Illustrator preferences - File Handling & Clipboard and uncheck Enable Version Cue.


----------



## acc30 (Apr 26, 2006)

just noticed that I can't hide my indesign, anyone having this problem?


----------



## Glipt (Aug 7, 2003)

Leopard has been dodgy with permissions. Check if the folder you are saving too is read only. I noticed this with a lot of folders when I moved over from Tiger. Some folders were OK some were not. Not really a rhyme or reason as to which ones. Apps trying to "save as or save to" these folders will crash.


----------



## iMuck (Oct 15, 2007)

podman19 said:


> Sounds like Version Cue problems. Go into Illustrator preferences - File Handling & Clipboard and uncheck Enable Version Cue.


I just tried and it didn't change a thing. Since yesterday, it now crashes when on opening a file or starting a new document.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

iMuck said:


> I just tried and it didn't change a thing. Since yesterday, it now crashes when on opening a file or starting a new document.


Sounds like you could have a corrupt Adobe Illustrator Prefs file. Here is a way to find out and if you do, it should solve the problem.

Go to your Home directory, then the Library directory, then Preferences directory, then Adobe Illustrator CS3 Settings directory. Look for a file called, Adobe Illustrator Prefs.

You need to get rid of it. You can straight Trash it (but don't empty the Trash in case you need it back) or simply remove it to your desktop and rename it Adobe Illustrator Prefs Old. (By the way all this needs to be done with Illustrator shutdown.) 

Now when you launch Illustrator it rebuilds a default Prefs file. See if this works. My fingers are crossed for you. Good luck.


----------



## iMuck (Oct 15, 2007)

I did that before and I just did it again. I also re-installed the whole CS3suite (design premium version) and re-did all the upgrades, to no avail.

the first few lines of the crash report read as follows:

Process: Adobe Illustrator [30126]
Path: /Applications/Adobe Illustrator CS3/Adobe Illustrator.app/Contents/MacOS/Adobe Illustrator
Identifier: com.adobe.illustrator
Version: 13.0.0 (13.0.0)
Code Type: PPC (Native)
Parent Process: launchd [92]

Date/Time: 2008-01-26 13:14:58.026 -0500
OS Version: Mac OS X 10.5.1 (9B18)
Report Version: 6

Exception Type: EXC_BAD_ACCESS (SIGSEGV)
Exception Codes: KERN_PROTECTION_FAILURE at 0x00000000bf7ffff0
Crashed Thread: 0


----------



## Gamalen (Sep 7, 2007)

Hi there, I have the same problem as others mentioned here. Since i upgraded to Leopard, i can't install Adobe CS3. I can't even get past the install phase. It just seems to hang there. How do i update Adobe CS3 for Leopard when i can't even put on my machine in the first place??? frustrating..


----------



## catman (Jul 2, 2009)

iMuck said:


> I did that before and I just did it again. I also re-installed the whole CS3suite (design premium version) and re-did all the upgrades, to no avail.
> 
> the first few lines of the crash report read as follows:
> 
> ...


Anyone any wiser in this regard? The above error quote is pretty much identical to mine, except I've updated to version 13.0.2. I have tried just about all of what has been mentioned so far. I've also experienced all the different stages of frustration by now and am relatively calm, just thoroughly unable to use Illustrator(!!!).


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Nothing to add other than I still have no issues to speak of. We have four other Macs on Leopard with CS3 and all work. I wonder if this is an issue with migration or something? Maybe the best thing to do is deactivate the software, uninstall, and then reinstall a fresh copy?

I found this on Adobe's site: Adobe Forums: Can't solve Illustrator CS3 crash on OS... although it doesn't seem to have any definitive answers.


----------



## acc30 (Apr 26, 2006)

the only problem I'm experiencing in my work machine is that I get an update notice on illustrator, I download and update, but it always give me an error saying:

the update cannot be applied to the product.
Adobe Illustrator CS3 13.0.1 Update failed to install.

I don't experience any problems with the other CS3 apps that had updates.
anybody else have this problem?

but aside from that, I haven't had any problems.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Do you have multiple users on that machine?

This is a problem that I had after migrating multiple accounts to a Mac. I had to deauthorize, uninstall, and then reinstall CS3 on the main account in order to get that error to go away.



acc30 said:


> the only problem I'm experiencing in my work machine is that I get an update notice on illustrator, I download and update, but it always give me an error saying:
> 
> the update cannot be applied to the product.
> Adobe Illustrator CS3 13.0.1 Update failed to install.
> ...


----------



## acc30 (Apr 26, 2006)

MannyP Design said:


> Do you have multiple users on that machine?
> 
> This is a problem that I had after migrating multiple accounts to a Mac. I had to deauthorize, uninstall, and then reinstall CS3 on the main account in order to get that error to go away.


there are 2 accounts, but my account is the only one being used and I installed CS3 using my account. I'll give that a try and see if it works **fingers crossed**


----------

